# Give Romance Another Chance.



## timoc (Oct 12, 2022)

*There are so many *types of music for many varied moods, but this thread my lovely friends, is for the wonderful romantic songs we've all grown to love.

Here's a few to set the mood. 

Nat King Cole A Thousand Thoughts of You​




ED AMES - MY CUP RUNNETH OVER​




You Made Me Love You - Harry James / Helen Forrest​




Michael Buble feat. Laura Pausini - You will never Find​




*Come on, let's hear yours. *


----------



## Pinky (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Lucky (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 12, 2022)

I've always loved the Ed Ames song.  It comes from the Broadway musical, _I Do! I Do!_


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 12, 2022)

@Pinky 

Etta sings that song in my shop
Wunna my very favorites


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 12, 2022)

timoc said:


> Come on, let's hear yours


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Oct 13, 2022)

My dad used to sing this to my mam.


----------



## timoc (Oct 13, 2022)

Pinky said:


>


Pinky, this super song by Etta was going to be my next post, thank you for reading my mind.


----------



## Pam (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 13, 2022)

I've Got A Crush On You- Lee Wiley and Fats Waller​


----------



## Jamala (Oct 13, 2022)

Be still my madly racing heart











Settle down now O heart of mine


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 13, 2022)

I don't see too many country fans here.  Actually, I don't think there are any?  Some clown tried to say one time that country music is only about, "I got drunk, came home, beat up my wife and shut the dog."  That is a bunch of BS.  Country music has many beautiful love songs.  Here is just one of many:

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=george+jo...i=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VExw77xJsBQ


----------



## No1 Toffee (Oct 13, 2022)

Lukas Graham - Love Someone​


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2022)

Jamala said:


> Be still my madly racing heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was Mom's favorite singer.


----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)

Country? Here's the best baritone in the business. Even better than Johnny Cash.


----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)

Who could ever forget the beautiful Patsy Cline:


----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)

Someone once said that in George Jones's case, Tammy should have named this song "Stand On Your Man."


----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)

Such a beautiful woman.


----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 13, 2022)

Pam said:


> My dad used to sing this to my mam.


That's a nice memory, Pam.


----------



## timoc (Oct 13, 2022)

*I'm sure *there must be some lovely ladies around here with the name of Jean. This is for you. 
Andy Williams - Jean​


----------



## timoc (Oct 13, 2022)

Ella Fitzgerald - Embraceable You​


----------



## timoc (Oct 13, 2022)

These Foolish Things (Remind Me Of You) (1936) - Helen Ward​


----------



## Bella (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2022)

> Give Romance Another Chance



I'm kinda past all the illusions & delusions, peace is more important to me than high drama.



Packerjohn said:


> I don't see too many country fans here.  Actually, I don't think there are any?


I used to be, but today's C&W performers are too crossover and commercialized, but hey, at least the music corporations are making tons of money.


----------



## timoc (Oct 15, 2022)

It Had to Be You - Jerry Vale​


----------



## Pam (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 15, 2022)

Slim Whitman - Nobody's Darling But Mine (1963).​


----------



## No1 Toffee (Oct 15, 2022)

Umberto Tozzi - Ti amo (I Love You) ---  My favourite Italian Love song, Available in an English version somewhere , could not find it sorry, Maybe another time.


----------



## Been There (Oct 15, 2022)

timoc said:


> Slim Whitman - Nobody's Darling But Mine (1963).​


One of the best yodels I ever heard.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Right Now (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Lucky (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 17, 2022)

Nat King Cole If I Give My Heart To You​


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## No1 Toffee (Oct 18, 2022)

The Ramones - Baby I Love You​


----------



## No1 Toffee (Oct 25, 2022)

Gotta be the Ultimate love song, to someone, surely .?





Lulu - Cry​


----------



## Pam (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 25, 2022)

Good afternoon lovely people, this is for the ladies.


----------



## timoc (Oct 25, 2022)

This thread is all about Romantic Songs, and they don't come any more romantic than this one.
Again, it's for the ladies.


----------



## timoc (Oct 25, 2022)

A Penny A Kiss (1951) - Dinah Shore and Tony Martin​


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Oct 26, 2022)

Well let's see...Chances Are[Johnny Mathis]- I'm So Proud[The Impressions]- Our Love Is Here To Stay[Nat King Cole]- My Girl[The Temptations].


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 30, 2022)

Misty - Sarah Vaughan.


----------



## timoc (Oct 30, 2022)

I Don't Want To Set The World On Fire​


----------



## timoc (Oct 30, 2022)

The Nearness of You​


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2022)

Pinky said:


>


Had this song played at our wedding...as our dance


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Jules (Oct 31, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I don't see too many country fans here.


I like the old stuff.  Really, I don’t listen to much music anymore.


----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2022)

Tony Bennett - The Shadow of your Smile​


----------



## timoc (Nov 3, 2022)

Once Upon a Time​


----------



## timoc (Nov 3, 2022)

Al Bowlly - The Very Thought Of You (1934)​


----------



## timoc (Nov 3, 2022)

CHANCES ARE - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## timoc (Nov 4, 2022)

Shirley Bassey TILL​


----------



## timoc (Nov 6, 2022)

Some Enchanted Evening​


----------



## timoc (Nov 6, 2022)

Jerry Vale “Yours​


----------



## timoc (Nov 16, 2022)

Brook Benton- A Lovely Way To Spend An Evening​


----------



## timoc (Nov 16, 2022)

Once Upon A Time - Ronnie Carroll​


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 18, 2022)

From Russia with Love​


----------



## timoc (Nov 18, 2022)

Brook Benton - Hey there​


----------



## timoc (Nov 18, 2022)

A Lovely Way to Spend An Evening​


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 20, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I don't see too many country fans here.  Actually, I don't think there are any?  Some clown tried to say one time that country music is only about, "I got drunk, came home, beat up my wife and shut the dog."  That is a bunch of BS.  Country music has many beautiful love songs.  Here is just one of many:
> 
> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=george+jones+he+stopped+loving+her+today&t=newext&atb=v320-1&iax=videos&ia=videos&iai=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VExw77xJsBQ


I LOVE this song!


----------



## timoc (Nov 20, 2022)

Another  wonderful song by the 'Cockney Sinatra'​Matt Monro - On Days Like These (1969) (w Lyrics..)​


----------



## timoc (Nov 20, 2022)

Jerry Vale "Always In My Heart" 1965​


----------



## timoc (Nov 23, 2022)

The Man I Love​


----------



## timoc (Nov 23, 2022)

Nat King Cole - Too Young (1951)​


----------



## Nathan (Nov 23, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I don't see too many country fans here.  Actually, I don't think there are any?


I am not a current C&W fan, I don't care for all the 'cross-over' artists, the younger "country" generation just doesn't_ have it_.
I don't dwell in the past, but I still have fond memories of the great C&W artists of the 50s through the 90s.
Patsy Cline
George Jones
Dolly Parton
Buck Owens
Merle Haggard
Loretta Lynn
Tammy Wynette
Walyon Jennings
Bobbie Gentry
Willie Nelson
Randy Travis
Alan Jackson
Clint Black
Reba McEntire 
George Strait
....many more.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 23, 2022)

My best online friend Teira (we call each other Big Sis [me] & Li'l Sis) co-wrote this with Wornell (lead vocalist) and she produced the video. Just a note, Wornell and Argie were not even in the same country when performing this song!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My best online friend (we call each other Big Sis [me] & Li'l Sis) co-wrote this with Wornell (lead vocalist) and she produced the video. Just a note, Wornell and Argie were not even in the same country when performing this song!


@OneEyedDiva 
Wow! Beautifully done, and what voices! Love it


----------



## timoc (Nov 24, 2022)

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 24, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Some clown tried to say one time that country music is only about, "I got drunk, came home, beat up my wife and shut the dog."


Like this?


----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 24, 2022)

One of the greatest love songs:


----------



## timoc (Nov 25, 2022)

My Foolish Heart​


----------



## timoc (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm in the Mood for Love​


----------



## timoc (Dec 9, 2022)

Sarah Vaughan and Billy Eckstine.
Remember​


----------



## timoc (Dec 9, 2022)

No Other Love - The Lettermen​


----------



## timoc (Dec 9, 2022)

Katherine Jenkins - Someone To Watch Over Me (Lyric Video)​


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 12, 2022)

timoc said:


> You Made Me Love You - Harry James / Helen Forrest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 12, 2022)

timoc said:


> You Made Me Love You - Harry James / Helen Forrest



Dang it. Did it twice.


----------



## timoc (Dec 13, 2022)

Ella Fitzgerald Ev'ry time we say goodbye (with lyrics)​


----------



## timoc (Dec 13, 2022)

In The Still Of The Night​


----------



## MarkD (Dec 13, 2022)

and


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Dec 14, 2022)

Frank Sinatra - 'Don't Blame Me'​


----------



## timoc (Dec 14, 2022)

Do I Love You (Because You're Beautiful)​


----------



## timoc (Dec 14, 2022)

Jeri Southern - I Thought Of You Last Night​


----------



## timoc (Dec 14, 2022)

Someone to Watch over Me​


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Dec 16, 2022)

Anthony Newley, "Do You Mind?"​


----------



## timoc (Dec 16, 2022)

Barbara Cook – All I Ask of You,​


----------



## timoc (Dec 16, 2022)

"Till" - by The Lettermen​


----------



## timoc (Dec 16, 2022)

BILLY ECKSTINE - THE HIGH AND MIGHTY​


----------



## timoc (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm in the Mood for Love - Frances Langford​


----------



## Emma Jones (Dec 20, 2022)

No one can find love in their first experience. Those who do are very lucky. But those who don't guys you should give love another chance and try to find it.


----------



## timoc (Dec 20, 2022)

Vic Damone: If Ever I Would Leave You​


----------



## timoc (Dec 20, 2022)

Sassy singing 'Misty'


----------



## timoc (Dec 27, 2022)

Love me with all of your heart by the Lettermen​


----------



## timoc (Dec 28, 2022)

David Alexander - Answer To Everything (Lyrics)​


----------

